# Tax refund during unpaid leave?



## kiwifruit (10 Oct 2007)

This may seem like a stupid question but while I am on unpaid leave will I receive any payment ie: tax refund for credits.  I have heard conflicting storys that some people recieved some form of payment and others haven't.
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unpaid Leave*

If you are unemployed then you can file a _P50 _claim for refund of (some or all) tax paid to date. However if you are still employed but just on unpaid leave then I don't think that this applies.

Form P50 -            First Claim for Repayment During Unemployment


----------



## Crugers (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unpaid Leave*



ClubMan said:


> ...However if you are still employed but just on unpaid leave then I don't think that this applies...


 
I'm open to correction but I think you have, this year to date, probably been 'over taxed', if you were on PAYE. The system is set up to tax you evenly throughout the year. Or more correctly it is set up to allow you your tax credits and standard rate deductions evenly throughout the year. So if, for a portion of the tax year, you paid tax in full and for some of the year you were not in paid employment(or paid, for employment) it is highly likely that at year end you will have paid more tax than is appropriate to the income you received.
Any refund due will depend on how much tax you have paid. How much refund would depend on your employment start date, end date, your SCROP, your Tax Credits and how long your unpaid leave will be...
If you are definitely on unpaid leave until after 31/12/07 you could contact Revenue now.

If you are asking are you entitled to any 'state benefit' while out on unpaid leave, I doubt it!
Unemployment benefit or assistance only apply if you are available and actively seeking work. I think your employer where you have 'unpaid leave' might worry about holding a job vacant for someone actively looking for employment elsewhere.
Disability wouldn't apply I presume as you are on unpaid leave not sick leave.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unpaid Leave*

Sorry - _Crugers _is correct. If your tax credits were allocated pro-rata on a monthly basis and you go on unpaid leave then you should be due some tax back. If _Form P50 _does not apply here then you can just contact _Revenue _and ask them to look into it. Probably even immediately rather that after year end via a _P21 _balancing statement.


----------



## kiwifruit (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unpaid Leave*

Thankyou for your replies.  I thought I would get something especially since my unpaid leave is for the months of October through December, it would be nice to think that the salaries department would sort this out for me but that is completely wishful thinking!  Thanks again.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Oct 2007)

*Re: Unpaid Leave*

I don't think that your employer will or maybe can do anything here. You should contact _Revenue _directly and explain the situation to them.


----------



## Nellie123 (1 Nov 2007)

Is this unpaid leave following Maternity?
The P50 form mentioned above only applies to people who are unemployed
If you are still on unpaid leave on December 31st you should send a *copy* of your P60 to Revenue and request a review of tax paid.

If you return to work before 31/12/07 then any refund due will be received in your pay packet.


----------



## webtax (1 Nov 2007)

if you register for paye online you can check if you overpaid tax for 2007 once the tax year has finished & request a balancing statement


----------

